# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  قسم العاشق..

## اسير الهوى

*أقولها..أحبك..وأسمعها هذا وذاك...**

**وأمزجها دمي.. أرددها روحي فداك..*
*فأنت أشواقي..*
*.أنت سعيري..واحتراقي...*
*أنت ليلي ونهاري..*
*أنت صبري وانتظاري..*
*أنت ساعات حياتي..*
*أنت لحظات وفاتي..*
*انت عقلي..لا..بل جنوني..*
*انت الفي..والفي بعد نوني.. (أنا)*
*أنت روحي وجروحي..*
*أنت صيحاتي ونوحي..*
*أنت فرح ..انت المي..*
*أنت أوراقي وقلمي..*
*أنت احرفي..أنت كلماتي ..*
*أنت أبيات هجاتي..*
*.........*
*أنت..أنت..أنت..*
*فلما لا أكون انا..*
*الا استحق منك العنا..*
*وبين أحضانك أذوق طعم الهنا..*
*ومن حنانك أروي الظما..*
*..........*
*فبالمولى الذي سواك..*
*قسم له من هداك عيناك..*
*ان يحفظك ممن عاداك..*
*وان يكفيك شر بلاك..*
*ويشفيك من كل سقماك..*
*مرة اخرى اقسم بمن آتاك..*
*امك وابيك والاهل ومن والاك..**اكررها..احبك..احبك.. وأموت بهواك..*

*وأبعث تحياتي لأسرة المنتدى ولكم انشاء الله مفاجأة عن قريب* 
*متمنيا ان تحوز رضاكم..*
*اخوكم ياسر*

----------


## نور الولاية

مااجمل هذا الهدير انسابت منه الحروف
باروع الاحاسيس والمشاعر..
تجردت هنا حروفي بين هذه السطور
وماحوته في طياتها من عذوبة الكلمه
من أي قارورة عطر إنبعث ..
حقلآ .. من أزهار جنون العشق ..
واي لآلئ نثرتموها ..وتولدت من محارات النفوس 
باعذب الكلمات..

**أخي الفاضل **


مااروع هذا الهدير 
هنيئاً لكم هذا القلم فلاتحرمونا من المزيد
بانتظار كل ماهو جميل..
خالص دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق الدائم ان شاء الله

----------


## اسير الهوى

*شكرا الم الفراق على مسارعة الاطلالة البهية ما اعطا صفحاتي اكثر جمال...*
*اخوك ياسر*

----------


## القلب_الحنون

*ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن اخي العزيز(ياسر) كلمات اجمل من الجمال واروع من الروعة*
*الف شكرلك وربي يسعدك*

----------


## اسير الهوى

*اشكر لك مداخلتك اخي القلب الحنون وهذا من طيب اصلك...*
*وموفقين...*

----------


## أمل الظهور

سلمت أخي 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## فرح

*يكفيني شرف المرور هنا والصمت* 
*امام ماقرات لاني مهما كتبت لن اصل الى ابداع قلمك الراااائع* 
*اخي* 
*              يـــــــــاســــر* 
*سلمت يدينك    بنتظاااااااار  بوح قلمك من جديد* 
*                      موفق*

----------


## همسات وله

تعال حبيبي وارح على رأسك بين احضاني 

وارمي هموم دنياك بين طيات الثواني 

فاانت ياحبيبي سمش حياة زماني 
فلا تخف فاانت كل المنى والاماني 
احبك من كل قلبي وفي كل زماني 
فلا تخف يا حبيبي فلن ابدلك بثاني 

الله يسلم عمرك اخوي ياسر على هده الدرر المنظومه الصارخه بكل حب وصدق 

ويااخي اطربنا بالمزيد والله يعطيك العافيه 

                   همسات وله مع تحياتي للجميع

----------


## ام باسم

الى اروع قلم ..
اخذتيني معك الى بحور الامل..
وهيجت مشاعري لأكتب ..
فنظرت الى قلمي ..
فإذا به صامد..
فحاولت ان امسك به ..
ولكن حبري قد جف ..
وهاقد نفذ حبري من دهشة قلمي لما نثرته هنا ..
اخي
اليك سلامي وتحيتي 
ابعثها مكتوبة على ورق الورد
الذي اقتطفته من مدينة قلمك

----------


## اسير الهوى

شكرا سيمون على التواصل...موفقة..
ياسر..

----------


## اسير الهوى

الله يسلمك امل وشكرا على حضورك..

----------


## اسير الهوى

شكرا همسات وله ولك جزيل الشكر على اضافتك وهي عنوان ابداعك وقلبك الطيب..
ولا يهمك احاول اطربكم واكون عند حسن ظنكم انشاء الله..
ياسر...

----------


## اسير الهوى

الاروع يا ام باسم وجودك وتواصلك الدائم الذي حتى الشكر لا يجازيه...مشكورة ونورتينا..(وش اخبار قلبنا الحنون انشاء الله بخير بسفره) سلمي عليه اذا اتصل...
تحياتي وسلامي اختي العزيزة..
ياسر...

----------


## ام باسم

تشكر اخي ياسر
القلب الحنون بخير الحمد لله 
سلامك يوصل ان شاء الله

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية *يسور* 

وعساك على القوة دوم 

والله يوفقك يا رب

تحياتي لك 

ام محمد

----------


## إيلاف

*yaserali ..*
*كلماتك تتسم بالعذوبة .. وتتوشح بالجمال والقوة ..*
*ماأروع حديث قلمك .. تأملته كثيرا ..*
*سلمت يداك .. وأنتظر جديدك ..*
*إيلاف ..*

----------


## اسير الهوى

الله يعافيك عزيزتي *ام محمد* ووجودك دوم انشاء الله....شرفتيني..
اخوك يسور

----------


## اسير الهوى

*العزيزه...  ايلافـ..*
*الله يسلمك ..هذا عشمي فيكم مشرفينا دائما يدعمنا وجودكم وحرصكم على مشاركاتنا المتواضعة..مشكورة..*
*ياسر...*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يال هذا العشق
للعشاق فلسفة  في القسم
تفيض حروفها رومنسيه 
فلا نملك إلا أن نؤمن بها

----------


## Princess

*يسلموووووو على هالرووعه وهالمشاعر الصادقه الشفافه * 
*اعجبتني كلها كلها بدوووووووون استثناااء  * 
*صياغه بمنتهى الحس والذوق* 
*تدل على روح بمنتهى الشفافيه والصدق * 
*الله يوفقك اخوي وللأمــــــــــــام دوووم انشالله*
*ومنتظرين مفاجأتك* 
*واكيييييد بتنال اعجابنا ولو ....... المميزين ما يطلع منهم الا كل شي مميز ويعجب....* 
*دمت بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## اسير الهوى

*شرفتيني يا شمعة المنتدى..*
*شكرا لمشاركتي هذه الخربشة المتواضعة..*
*ياسر..*

----------


## اسير الهوى

تسلمي اميرة المرح..
الروعة هو وجودك بين اسطري واتمنى ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم...
حفطك الرحمن وموفقين..
ياسر..

----------

